# Case N Series Backhoe



## JCDIRT (Aug 5, 2010)

I currently run a Cat 420 Backhoe. I am generally happy with it but my dealer has all but forgot about me, it takes days to get any response out of them. I tried a Deere and wasn't to excited about it when I was done. I have rented a Case 580SM and thought it was great (I actually liked it more than my Cat). I was getting ready to purchase a Case when I was informed that I would have to buy a New N Series Backhoe. They couldn't really tell me anything about it, except its better, and has a fabricated boom. Does anyone know about the changes? 
Thanks


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Please change your trade from "yes" to a valid trade, do an intro in the introduction section, and add your area to your profile.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

There is no "N" series on the Case web site.

http://www.casece.com/wps/portal/ca...CaseCE&brandsite_language=en&brandsite_geo=NA

Usually there would be something about the next greatest backhoe to hit the market.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

hmmm......I could be mistaken, but I do not know of a N series coming out. On the other hand, I have a 590SM and I love it.


----------



## FormosaJane (Oct 14, 2010)

*Information on Case N Series Loader Backhoe*

Hi,

We happened to see your post regarding the new Case N Series loader backhoes and we have attached the press release on the new line which has some of the information you are seeking. Also, it is our understanding that your local Case dealer should now have additional information on the N Series line and would be able to help you further. Please contact them directly again to follow up. Thank you for your interest in Case Construction Equipment. 

I currently run a Cat 420 Backhoe. I am generally happy with it but my dealer has all but forgot about me, it takes days to get any response out of them. I tried a Deere and wasn't to excited about it when I was done. I have rented a Case 580SM and thought it was great (I actually liked it more than my Cat). I was getting ready to purchase a Case when I was informed that I would have to buy a New N Series Backhoe. They couldn't really tell me anything about it, except its better, and has a fabricated boom. Does anyone know about the changes? 
Thanks[/quote]


----------



## FormosaJane (Oct 14, 2010)

*Case N Series on www.CaseCE.com*

In order to find out more information on the new *Case N Series loader backhoe* line, please click on the photo of the N Series logo under the "Case News" section at the bottom of the home page. This will take you to the new release which will provide the information you need. You can also contact your local Case dealer for more information. Hopefully this helps. Thank you for your interest in *Case Construction Equipment*.


----------

